# circuit analysis and transmission



## PEoct (May 31, 2015)

hello friends

please help me ,,,,,,, i am going for fourth attempt and really need to work on my weakest section please please guide me on how to prepare for circuit analysis and power system transmission.

i shall be very thank full to you all !


----------



## zm83 (May 31, 2015)

Transmission as in power flow?

Circuit analysis would be helpful to find a good three phase book like Stephen Chapmans or Glover/Sarma and work problems from those. I found the Spin up exams had a lot of redundant circuit analysis problems on there also.

I used to have a lot of trouble with 3 phase circuit analysis until I got my square root of 3 issues worked out.


----------



## zm83 (May 31, 2015)

Also how are your study habits now?


----------



## PEoct (Jun 1, 2015)

zm83 said:


> Also how are your study habits now?


i really need to change my study habits now. that's what i am looking for,,,,, all three attempts i used the same material. i have all the best possible material for exam ... all i need is more more more practise problems,,, because by now i know all the answers to all question i have so far,......please guide me how u all study ........ from where u practice problems

did u took the review course, i am debating on which course to take....

thank you


----------



## zm83 (Jun 1, 2015)

I did not take a review course I started studying way too late to take one. I spent the majority of my studying doing practice problems: Complex imaginary (2 times), Spin-Up (Once), PPI (Once), NCEES (4 times)


----------



## dayrongarcia (Jun 1, 2015)

You need to understand the concept, if you don't, you will struggle when they change how they ask the question.


----------

